# 2016 POWER WAGON



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

After a long debate I am a owner of a 2016 Power Wagon.... Opted to go gas rather than diesel for simplicity and loved the look of the PW and the options for snow and traction.

So what plow would be your dream set up?


----------



## inconquerable

That thing is awesome looking! Congrats on the new truck.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

There is a new ram in town...
Nice Truck!


----------



## FredG

Nice truck, Plow is a personal preference thing and where you can get parts and service near by.


----------



## ktfbgb

Dream set up is a good dealer supported V plow and an ebling expandable back bladeThumbs Up


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Thanks for the compliments everyone !!

I was hoping on using a older Revolution on it but there seems to be an issue with the mounting kits because of the frame change in 2013. This due to my good luck with the brand, spare parts and a wiring knowledge which helps when stupid issues arrise. Around here there isn't much you cant find wrt brand loyalty and repairs. I usually install and repair in house unless warrantee is involved. Havent given blade choice much of a thought till now.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Looks like a fun ride.

What is the difference is a power wagon vs crew shortbed ram ?
Interior?
Mechanical?
Suspension?


----------



## JustJeff

Mechanical and suspension. Separate and locking differentials, larger 32" tires, electronically disconnecting sway bar, and some other things that I forget.


----------



## kimber750

DAFFMOBILEWASH said:


> So what plow would be your dream set up?
> 
> View attachment 167295


New Ford with an XLS. lowred:


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

kimber750 said:


> New Ford with an XLS. lowred:


I saw your new truck is on route to the dealer.....


----------



## SnoFarmer

Can you hang a plow with the winch?

And what happened to the snow chief?
To raciest?

But kuel kruk.
.


----------



## kimber750

DAFFMOBILEWASH said:


> I saw your new truck is on route to the dealer.....
> 
> View attachment 167330


:laughing::laughing_O I can find funny pics on the interweb too.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

SnoFarmer said:


> Can you hang a plow with the winch?
> 
> And what happened to the snow chief?
> To raciest?
> 
> But kuel kruk.
> .


I'm not sure about the plow and the winch creating a anomaly preventing a normal hook up. Then there is the 2" of extra ride height and the sway bar disconnect mechanism which might add to the grief as well.

Worst case scenario is a bit of custom work to make it fit. Still think a straight blade with wings is the best option for the V's can get fussy with ride heights and getting the geometry just right.

As I remember the snow Chief is still an option here in Canada from when I was pricing out trucks. For bang for buck it was hard to resist the PW. The only drawback is the mileage with the 6.4l Hemi. On the hwy mix I averaged 14.5 which I thought was very good considering the truck at hand and my cruising speed was 78....

Compared to my 06 2500 5.9 Dodge this truck is much larger. I find the parking spots always too short and turning radius not as tight. This might come into play when plowing a few drive thru's... But I don't miss the noise of the Cummins on my ears while underway. Over the last few years I have become much more noise conscious with my hearing. Some noises are simply painful these days. A sign I am getting old....


----------



## SnoFarmer

I hear it can be done with some fab work.
I'd put a plow on it also.
just know the rest of the story..

the other issue,( not that a lot of us dont run over weight)
the biggest limitation would be the front GAWR.
4,750# minus a base weight of 4,139# leaves very little to work with.

Snow Plow Prep Group
SNOWPLOW PREP GROUP — Includes 180-amp alternator (gas), 220-amp (diesel), transfer case skid plate (4x4 models only)
not available on the following models
Tradesman Power Wagon
Power Wagon Crew
Laramie Power Wagon.

but a lot of folks plow with out plow prep.
let us know how the install goes.
and get yourself some counterweight...


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

I think the reason it is not available is due to these options are standard or better with the PW. It is possible to add dual alts to this trick with over 300amps available.


----------



## SnoFarmer

There is more to the plow prep than what they list, like different front springs with higher weight ratings, power steering fluid cooler, a 2nd traney cooler etc etc.
yes, some packages also upgrade some of theses options.

You will find that the front is going to nosedive when you go to raise the plow. (counterweight is your friend)
like i said, id put a plow on it too,
just be aware of its issues.


Ive never needed 2 alts, but i do use 2 batts.
we seem to use or need the most power(amps) when we are going slow or at a stop, at these times the alt is putting out very little.


----------



## JustJeff

There is another guy on here with a PW with a yellow V on it. Don't recall if it's a Fisher or Meyer. Try searching it. His truck looks very similar to yours.


----------



## Philbilly2

SnoFarmer said:


> Ive never needed 2 alts, but i do use 2 batts.
> we seem to use or need the most power(amps) when we are going slow or at a stop, at these times the alt is putting out very little.


Well put!!!


----------



## hbrady

I did a little research and found a video of a Power Wagon plowing...






Good soundtrack too!


----------



## ktfbgb

That's hilarious!


----------



## Philbilly2

kimber750 said:


> :laughing::laughing_O I can find funny pics on the interweb too.
> 
> View attachment 167331


Nothin finer than a pipeliner...


----------



## BossEric

We also put on one a few years ago for a customer . We had to warn him about the manufacturer not recommending he install a plow on his vehicle.A BOSS 8'' super duty if I remember correct.No problem with undercarriage fitting with winch,or wiring.Was something about the headlight adapters not working but with a call to BOSS Tech and it was resolved.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

hbrady said:


> I did a little research and found a video of a Power Wagon plowing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good soundtrack too!


Still pushes better than a Ford....


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Ordered a 29R blade for the truck today. Stay tuned.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Cool.
We'll be intreasted on how it works oot.

I bet you end up plowing with the axels unlocked in most cases.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Well after a week of waiting for the Revolution plow I was informed that the local Ontario distributer of Sno-way decided to pull the plug on the all ready direct quoted deal. My local retailer told me that we could still get the blade but It could not be supported in house anymore and it was going through a third party. I was impressed with the up front honesty and the way the information was not held back, on my dime. The true looser was the Snoway clients of the season before who were now going to be in limbo...

Not wanting to play games SW lost a decade loyal customer. One who was on their side through it all and truly believed in the product and loved it.

It will be strange to see the red Wideout hanging on the front. Personally, it will really compliment the colour scheme of the truck but not the blade I wanted.


----------



## scottr

That truck will look awesome with the red out front. People will be banging down your door to have you plow their place :clapping:


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Install of the Western was completed a few weeks ago. Everything was a direct bolt on other than the factory winch had to be removed. The plow mounts and winch mounts use the same space in the hook up process to the frame. In the spring when I have more time, I'm going to do a custom install so the winch can be added too.

The truck handles the weight of the plow with ease and its definitely built to move some snow. First push was a 10" dump of very wet snow and I was impressed in the power of the 6.4l.

Also on order is a 14' Ebling plow for the rear of the truck. Should arrive in the latter portion of January. Also ordered a 2017 Power Wagon for the spring fully loaded up. Love the look of the 17 and the Rebel influence on the 2500 series body style.


----------



## Lazer Man

Ok glad it worked out now how about a pic of your truck and plow. Also I was thinkin how would you use winch with plow on anyway. Or better yet would there have been any way to fab the winch mount so it could have stayed


----------



## jmbones

Also looking for a picture with the plow on. I'm on my 3rd Power Wagon, this one a '13 Laramie PW. Also brand new Ultramount II 8.5' straight blade that's from my old F450 dump I am going to have mounted. Local place does custom mounts and have done Power Wagons before with no issue leaving the winch.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Sorry for the long wait for a picture... Finally had a chance to upload to the computer from the phone.

Truck handles the weight of the plow with ease, less than an inch of compression on the front springs when the plow is raised. Have had a ton of compliments on the truck and look forward in adding the Ebling on the rear.

Anyone run a Ebling with a snowex 8500 salter on the rear??


----------



## rick W

That is a very nice set up. I have a 17 2500 ram to pick up this week. Mind if i ask how you like the wideout? Only used straight blades in the past, like the simplicity but the boss and western wideout style on the 2500 seems like a great set up. Can i ask what the plow ended up costing in canuck land? Over 8K? Uggh.


----------



## jmbones

I just had the truck side mount and wiring put on mine, still have the winch and tow hooks, the place I took it does custom mounts. Although I can't see what they changed other then cutting a small piece off the one side of each tab on the bracket. Here's a pic with no ballast


----------



## JustJeff

That plow looks like it's WAAAAAAYYYY out front.


----------



## jmbones

Maybe optical illusion, it's a standard Western install.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

A pic of the 16/17 trucks together.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

As to the Wideout... Prefer the controller and snow moving ability of the Revolution, the quality of the Western is better overall though. Found I rarely used the front plow other than to stack after the addition of the Ebling. Just wish I could add a full bed salter to the truck.


----------



## JustJeff

That is a very nice looking rig. There is a back blade out there that's compatible with a V-box spreader. I forget which one it is though. Maybe @John_DeereGreen knows. Someone told me which one it is, but I've forgotten.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Ebling makes a twin lift back blade that can be used with a v box. I've got one. Wouldn't do it again, either. It's on a truck that doesn't have a spreader now.


----------



## scottr

Wow, thats the nicest looking rig ever


----------



## buttaluv

Those Power Wagons are sweet! I love my chevy, but may really take a close look at one of those when it's time to trade!


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal

Congratulations on the new badass truck I saw one of those at the ram Dealer near me locked my brakes up just to go look at it! not in the market for a new truck right this second definitely consider that next time . Ihope you have a great plow season!


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

Looking good DAFF


----------



## Powerwagonplow

looks good! Do you have the '17 all set up now???


----------



## NYH1

SnoFarmer said:


> I hear it can be done with some fab work.
> I'd put a plow on it also.
> just know the rest of the story..
> 
> the other issue,( not that a lot of us dont run over weight)
> the biggest limitation would be the front GAWR.
> 4,750# minus a base weight of 4,139# leaves very little to work with.
> 
> Snow Plow Prep Group
> SNOWPLOW PREP GROUP - Includes 180-amp alternator (gas), 220-amp (diesel), transfer case skid plate (4x4 models only)
> not available on the following models
> Tradesman Power Wagon
> Power Wagon Crew
> Laramie Power Wagon.
> 
> but a lot of folks plow with out plow prep.
> let us know how the install goes.
> and get yourself some counterweight...


I have a 2015 Tradesman 2500 with the 6.4L gas engine and Snow Chief Group. It has the 220 amp alternator. Wonder why they don't offer the 220 amp alternator with the gas engine and the Snow Plow Prep Group.

NYH1.


----------



## JustJeff

That doesn't make sense. You said your '15 has the Snow Chief package and the 220 amp alternator. Then you say you wonder why the new Snow Chiefs don't have the 220 amp alternator. My '17 gas model is a Snow Chief, and it also has the 220 amp alternator.


----------



## NYH1

JustJeff said:


> That doesn't make sense. You said your '15 has the Snow Chief package and the 220 amp alternator. Then you say you wonder why the new Snow Chiefs don't have the 220 amp alternator. My '17 gas model is a Snow Chief, and it also has the 220 amp alternator.


That's not at all what I said.

SnoFarm wrote the following-
Snow Plow Prep Group
*SNOWPLOW PREP GROUP - Includes 180-amp alternator (gas)*, 220-amp (diesel), transfer case skid plate (4x4 models only)
not available on the following models
Tradesman Power Wagon
Power Wagon Crew
Laramie Power Wagon.

Then I wrote the following-
I have a 2015 Tradesman 2500 with the 6.4L gas engine and Snow Chief Group. It has the 220 amp alternator. Wonder why they don't offer the 220 amp alternator with the *gas engine and the Snow Plow Prep Group.*

There is a Snow Chief Group and a Snow Plow Prep Group. Not the same.

Make sense now?

NYH1.


----------



## Powerwagonplow

Has anyone on here wired the lights to a stand alone system of toggles? these inconsistencies on the 16+ wagon having some of the wiring or some of the up fitter kit to all or none of it is frustrating. I'm just thinking of taking all the headlight wiring and running it to a separate control box for low and high beams and tapping the parking lights to my trailer wiring.
However I'm not the best electronically and the new plow systems have isolator boxes and all kinds of crap that my old truck didn't have. I'm hoping my mechanic has some ideas also but the more information I can bring with me on Saturday when I go and meet up with him will help immensely. Also which brand Fisher, Western, Meyer or Boss has the most simplistic wiring harness.

thanks guys


----------



## ktfbgb

NYH1 said:


> That's not at all what I said.
> 
> SnoFarm wrote the following-
> Snow Plow Prep Group
> *SNOWPLOW PREP GROUP - Includes 180-amp alternator (gas)*, 220-amp (diesel), transfer case skid plate (4x4 models only)
> not available on the following models
> Tradesman Power Wagon
> Power Wagon Crew
> Laramie Power Wagon.
> 
> Then I wrote the following-
> I have a 2015 Tradesman 2500 with the 6.4L gas engine and Snow Chief Group. It has the 220 amp alternator. Wonder why they don't offer the 220 amp alternator with the *gas engine and the Snow Plow Prep Group.*
> 
> There is a Snow Chief Group and a Snow Plow Prep Group. Not the same.
> 
> Make sense now?
> 
> NYH1.


It made no sense since you were responding to something snofarmer said 2 years ago in this thread. I thought the same thing because when I first saw your comment it was a stand alone comment with no quote in the reply. Now there is a reply.


----------



## ktfbgb

Powerwagonplow said:


> Has anyone on here wired the lights to a stand alone system of toggles? these inconsistencies on the 16+ wagon having some of the wiring or some of the up fitter kit to all or none of it is frustrating. I'm just thinking of taking all the headlight wiring and running it to a separate control box for low and high beams and tapping the parking lights to my trailer wiring.
> However I'm not the best electronically and the new plow systems have isolator boxes and all kinds of crap that my old truck didn't have. I'm hoping my mechanic has some ideas also but the more information I can bring with me on Saturday when I go and meet up with him will help immensely. Also which brand Fisher, Western, Meyer or Boss has the most simplistic wiring harness.
> 
> thanks guys


That's not going to work on a new ram. You will need to run whatever plow manufacturers headlight module you end up buying. Otherwise the lights just won't work. The computer will see there is a different resistance or a different pulse width or a different something else, and will either give you a CEL or won't work at all. The wiring on the new trucks is actually much easier than what you were proposing. You just run the factory harness for your plow. Plug in the correct module and then grab switched power according to the upfitter guide for the truck and that's it. There is no splicing into anything but switched power with a new plow.


----------



## Powerwagonplow

ktfbgb said:


> That's not going to work on a new ram. You will need to run whatever plow manufacturers headlight module you end up buying. Otherwise the lights just won't work. The computer will see there is a different resistance or a different pulse width or a different something else, and will either give you a CEL or won't work at all. The wiring on the new trucks is actually much easier than what you were proposing. You just run the factory harness for your plow. Plug in the correct module and then grab switched power according to the upfitter guide for the truck and that's it. There is no splicing into anything but switched power with a new plow.


Problem is the factory wiring physicaly doesn't exist on my truck.


----------



## ktfbgb

Powerwagonplow said:


> Problem is the factory wiring physicaly doesn't exist on my truck.


For what? You have no wiring for headlights on your truck? How do you drive at night?


----------



## Powerwagonplow

ktfbgb said:


> For what? You have no wiring for headlights on your truck? How do you drive at night?


The wiring fisher/western etc. wants you to plug into. There's a bundle of wires on all non Power Wagons that you hook into. My truck doesn't have it. They make a kit to plug into the quad beam lights but mine has projector headlights and my headlights wire internally inside the headlight housing and exit through a central plug that they don't make a harness for.


----------



## ktfbgb

Powerwagonplow said:


> Problem is the factory wiring physicaly doesn't exist on my truck.


I'm confused. If you mean there is no factory plow light stuff on your truck you are correct. No truck has any such feature.

Your plow comes with a wiring harness. You run the factory wiring harness through your firewall into the truck for your controller and grab switched power for it. You connect the appropriate lighting module that you ordered with the plow for your year make and model int the factory plow wiring harness and then into the headlight plugs in your truck. Same with turn signals.


----------



## Powerwagonplow

ktfbgb said:


> For what? You have no wiring for headlights on your truck? How do you drive at night?







About 2:50 into it he pulls the PDC out. The wires he's talking about are not on my main harness and per RAM can't be added after the fact


----------



## ktfbgb

Powerwagonplow said:


> The wiring fisher/western etc. wants you to plug into. There's a bundle of wires on all non Power Wagons that you hook into. My truck doesn't have it. They make a kit to plug into the quad beam lights but mine has projector headlights and my headlights wire internally inside the headlight housing and exit through a central plug that they don't make a harness for.


Is it because the plow is an older model? I know with my plow Meyer you order either a quad lamp module or a projector module. There is no splicing into any bundle of wires anywhere. If you mean under the PCM don't waste your time. GrB the switched power inside the cab for the cigar lighter circuit like the upditter guide suggests.


----------



## Powerwagonplow

ktfbgb said:


> I'm confused. If you mean there is no factory plow light stuff on your truck you are correct. No truck has any such feature.
> 
> Your plow comes with a wiring harness. You run the factory wiring harness through your firewall into the truck for your controller and grab switched power for it. You connect the appropriate lighting module that you ordered with the plow for your year make and model int the factory plow wiring harness and then into the headlight plugs in your truck. Same with turn signals.


I understand what your saying but what I'm saying is I don't have the option for that. No one makes a kit for the power wagon. Hence the problem. If they made a kit you could walk into their retail store and purchase what I need. Unfortunately mine was one of the last trucks that was never intended to have a plow.

Call fisher or whatever major brand and ask hem to look up a kit for a 16 Wagon they'll nicely tell you to F off you can't put one on it, but a new truck.


----------



## Powerwagonplow

ktfbgb said:


> Is it because the plow is an older model? I know with my plow Meyer you order either a quad lamp module or a projector module. There is no splicing into any bundle of wires anywhere. If you mean under the PCdon't waste your time. GrB the switched power inside the cab for the cigar lighter circuit like the upditter guide suggests.


Plows supposedly brand new. If you have part numbers for the module for a projector model truck I'll take it and order it with the plow. Maybe the people at the local shops around me are morons. Idk


----------



## jmbones

My PW is a '13, so it may be different. But is uses the standard Western wiring harness for Ram 2500s with projector headlights. Nothing was spliced, it was all plug and play.


----------



## ktfbgb

jmbones said:


> My PW is a '13, so it may be different. But is uses the standard Western wiring harness for Ram 2500s with projector headlights. Nothing was spliced, it was all plug and play.


This


----------



## ktfbgb

Should be this harness

http://www.storksplows.com/69804-we...solation-module-truck-side-light-harness.html


----------



## jmbones

Hah... that is actually the place that did mine.. They have done many PW's so they know how to do the mount and keep the winch. At least with the Western setup.
:clapping:


ktfbgb said:


> Should be this harness
> 
> http://www.storksplows.com/69804-we...solation-module-truck-side-light-harness.html


----------



## JustJeff

ktfbgb said:


> It made no sense since you were responding to something snofarmer said 2 years ago in this thread. I thought the same thing because when I first saw your comment it was a stand alone comment with no quote in the reply. Now there is a reply.


Well I'm still confused then. I had been working for many hours prior to that, and probably a little punch drunk. In any event, SnoFarmer was wrong, or he was right (for specific years) on the ram about the alternator. My '17 has snow plow prep and Snow Chief group. Part of one of those two groups was an upgraded 220 amp alternator, on my gas model.


----------



## ktfbgb

JustJeff said:


> Well I'm still confused then. I had been working for many hours prior to that, and probably a little punch drunk. In any event, SnoFarmer was wrong, or he was right (for specific years) on the ram about the alternator. My '17 has snow plow prep and Snow Chief group. Part of one of those two groups was an upgraded 220 amp alternator, on my gas model.


Easy there. I was responding NYH1 lol


----------



## JustJeff

I was responding to SnoFarmer's post that NYH1 quoted.


----------



## NYH1

ktfbgb said:


> It made no sense since you were responding to something snofarmer said 2 years ago in this thread. I thought the same thing because when I first saw your comment it was a stand alone comment with no quote in the reply. Now there is a reply.


Ok, gotcha.

NYH1.


----------



## ktfbgb

JustJeff said:


> I was responding to SnoFarmer's post that NYH1 quoted.


Understood.


----------



## ktfbgb

jmbones said:


> Hah... that is actually the place that did mine.. They have done many PW's so they know how to do the mount and keep the winch. At least with the Western setup.
> :clapping:


I can be helpful every once in a while.


----------



## NYH1

JustJeff said:


> Well I'm still confused then. I had been working for many hours prior to that, and probably a little punch drunk. In any event, SnoFarmer was wrong, or he was right (for specific years) on the ram about the alternator. My '17 has snow plow prep and Snow Chief group. Part of one of those two groups was an upgraded 220 amp alternator, on my gas model.


Essentially, when you get the Snow Chief Group, you're getting the things that come in the Snow Plow Prep Group.

Ram's 2017 build site.
Snow Plow Prep Group
180-Amp Alternator
Transfer Case Skid Plate

Snow Chief Group
Anti-Spin Differential Rear Axle
Instrument Panel Mounted Auxiliary Switches
Clearance Lamps
LT275/70R18E OWL On/Off-Road Tires
Transfer Case Skid Plate
220-Amp Alternator
180-Amp Alternator

As far as what amp alts. come with what engines and packages, I can only speak of what I have and have read. My truck has the Snow Chief Group, 6.4L gas engine and a 220 amp alt.

Hope this helps, NYH1.


----------



## Powerwagonplow

So this is correct on mine. Dealer had one on hand. Plus I had them open up the fisher minute mount kit and took the pieces out to verify clearance. Everything should bolt up with out issue. The only thing I see that may cause an issue is the far rear passenger bracket with the electronic swaybar disconnect. But worst case I can flip the bracket and add a spacer to mount it up to the rest of the frame. 








The stabilizer bracket will be close to the electronic sway bar disco but I don't believe it'll interfere










Everything else clears just fine but I'll lose my front tow hooks.



ktfbgb said:


> Should be this harness
> 
> http://www.storksplows.com/69804-we...solation-module-truck-side-light-harness.html


----------

